# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Υδραυλικά & Θέρμανση >  Χαλασμένη ηλεκτροβάνα

## des18

*Καλησπέρα . Έχει χαλάσει?? το μοτέρ της ηλετροβανας bev του μποιλερ. Έχεικολλήσει ανοιχτή. Εχω δυο μέρες που τη δουλεύω χειροκίνητα , όταν θέλω ζεστό νερό. Ξέρει κανείς αν επισκευάζεται?  Αν την αφήσω συνέχεια* *ανοιχτή** τι γίνεται(ασφάλεια λεβητοστασιου,κατανάλωση ρεύματος-πετρελαίου) ?  **τα σώματα καλοριφέρ τα ανάβω μόνο το βράδυ** Ευχαριστώ*

----------


## stefos1

Μονοκατοικία είναι?

----------

des18 (14-12-13)

----------


## des18

Ναι , είναι μονοκατοικία.

----------


## nyannaco

Κατ'αρχήν ναι, επισκευάζεται. Το μοτέρ διατίθεται και αυτόνομα,
http://www.bev.gr/v2/products.php?c=1&sc=1
οπότε μπορείς να το αντικαταστήσεις χωρίς να πειράξεις τον κορμό της βάνας (άρα χωρίς υδραυλική παρέμβαση), αν είσαι σίγουρος ότι το πρόβλημα είναι εκεί.
Μέχρι να το αλλάξεις, αν μείνει συνέχεια ανοιχτή, θα φτάνει το νερό στο μπόιλερ σε υψηλότερη θερμοκρασία (σχεδόν στη μέγιστη που βγαίνει από το λέβητα) δημιουργώντας κίνδυνο εγκαυμάτων για τους χρήστες, και καταπόνηση της εγκατάστασης (πλαστκά μέρη, λαστιχάκια κλπ). Υπό συνθήκες, ενδέχεται και να οδηγήσει σε άνοιγμα της βαλβίδας ασφαλείας του μπόιλερ. Τέλος, ενδέχεται να έχεις μειωμένη απόδοση στα δυσμενή σου σώματα (αλλά αυτό δεν είναι τόσο σημαντικό). Εν ολίγοις, δεν θα γίνει απαραίτητα καμμιά ζημιά, αλλά καλό είναι να το αποφύγεις.

----------

des18 (14-12-13)

----------


## des18

Σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση.Πως θα διαλέξω την σωστή ηλεκτροβάνα από http://www.bev.gr/v2/products.php?c=1&sc=1 ?
Είδα ότι 2-3 που μοιάζουν με την δική μου , έχουν τα ίδια τεχνικά χαρακτηριστικά . Τι πρέπει να προσέξω ? Ευχαριστώ και πάλι!!

----------


## nyannaco

Θα έλεγα ότι μία ασφαλής μέθοδος είναι να επικοινωνήσιες με την εταιρεία να μάθεις πού μπορείς να αγοράσεις κινητήρα, και στη συνέχεια να πας με τον κινητήρα σου στο χέρι.

Εναλλακτικά, με βάση τον τύπο της ηλεκτροβάνας σου - μάρκα, δίοδη/τρίοδη (το πιθανότερο δίοδη), διατομή κορμού (το πιθανότερο 3/4" ή ίσως 1/2", είναι χτυπημένο πάνω στον κορμό), διάταξη ρακόρ (π.χ. αρσενικό/θηλυκό), δες εδώ παραδείγματα - ρωτάς τηλεφωνικά την εταιρεία ποιός τύπος κινητήρα ταιριάζει.

Πάντως αν όπως καταλαβαίνω η BEV δεν κατασκευάζει κορμούς, αλλά μόνο κινητήρες για κορμούς άλλων εταιρειών, κατά πάσα πιθανότητα θα βρεις και άλλων εταιρειών κινητήρες που θα ταιριάζουν στον κορμό σου.

----------


## des18

Είναι δίοδη, μάλλον 3/4". Αυτή πρέπει να είναι  http://www.bev.gr/v2/pdet.php?pid=42&c=1&sc=1

----------


## JOUN

Παντως απο προσωπικη εμπειρια νομιζω οτι πολυ συχνοτερα χαλαει το υδραυλικο μερος(ο κορμος) παρα το ηλεκτρικο.
Μπορεις να βγαλεις το μοτερακι και να δοκιμασεις να γυρισεις με μια πενσα την βανα.Αν γυρναει ευκολα εισαι ενταξει αν οχι πας για αλλαγη ολοκληρου του συστηματος.

----------


## des18

Αυτό κάνω τώρα. Γυρνάω με μια πένσα την βάνα,γυρνάει εύκολα,έχω ζεστό νερό. Άρα , μάλλον είναι το μοτέρ

----------


## nyannaco

Εχεις ελέγξει αν το μοτέρ παίρνει κανονικά τάση και ΔΕΝ παίνρει εντολή, ώστε ενώ θα έπρεπε να κλέινει, δεν κλείνει;
Αν ξηλώσεις το μοτέρ, δώσε φάση στο μαύρο και ουδέτερο στο μπλε. Μετά δίνοντας φάση στο κόκκινο πρέπει να κινείται προς τη μία κατέυθυνση (άνοιγμα), και αφαιρώντας την φάση σπό το κόκκινο προς την άλλη (κλείσιμο).
Ολα αυτά, εννοείται, εφόσον ξέρεις τί κάνεις με το ρεύμα, μην ψηθείς, έτσι;

Τip: μέσα στο καβούκι του μοτέρ, εκτός των άλλων, υπάρχει ένα ρελέ. Ενδέχεται να έχει χαλάσει το ρελέ και να χρειάζεται μόνο αυτό αλλαγή, όχι όλος ο μηχανισμός.

----------


## des18

Το δοκίμασα ,αλλά δεν γυρνάει ούτε δεξιά ούτε αριστερά. Τώρα για το ρελέ....

----------


## supermanboy

des18 θα σου έλεγα ότι και τα παιδιά μα αν τα χέρια σου πιάνουν και γνωρίζεις κάποια ηλεκτρολογικά θέματα τόσο ασφάλειας αλλά και πρακτικά άνοιξε την ηλεκτροβάνα σου και δες για switchάκια  τα οποία χρησιμοποιούνται σαν στοπ για την κάθε κατεύθυνση.Συνήθως κολλάνε αυτά και είναι πολύ φθηνά.Έχω επισκευάσει 2 φορές την δικιά μας ηλεκτροβάνα και 3 της πεθεράς μου οι οποίες ήταν παρόμοιες αλλά όχι ίδιες.Αν μπορείς όταν ανοίξεις την βάνα ανέβασε και καμία φωτογραφία για να σου πω περισσότερα.Θα σε παρακαλούσα όμως αν δεν νιώθεις άνετος με τα 220v φώναξε έναν ηλεκτρολόγο.Πάντως σε αυτές τις βάνες για να καεί το μοτέρ τους είναι λιγάκι προχωρημένο αλλά όχι και αδύνατο.Στην περίπτωσή σου θεωρώ πως είναι καλό μιας και γυρνάει σχετικά άνετα η βάνα.Δες τα και μας λες.

----------

des18 (23-12-13)

----------


## des18

Ευχαριστώ όλους για την βοήθεια.Τελικά βρήκα και αγόρασα απο Αθήνα μια καινούρια 49€. 
"supermanboy:άνοιξε την ηλεκτροβάνα σου και δες για switchάκια τα οποία χρησιμοποιούνται σαν στοπ για την κάθε κατεύθυνση.Συνήθως κολλάνε...Αν μπορείς όταν ανοίξεις την βάνα ανέβασε και καμία φωτογραφία για να σου πω περισσότερα." 
Όταν παραλάβω και τοποθετήσω την καινούρια, θα δοκιμάσω αυτό που λες(για εναλλακτική λύση αν φτιαχτεί) .Θα τα ξαναπούμε σε λίγες μέρες. ΚΑΛΕΣ ΓΙΟΡΤΕΣ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ

----------


## supermanboy

des18 να είσαι καλά!Καλές ιορτές και σε εσένα και σε όλον τον κόσμο!Να το κάνεις και να δεις ότι θα έχεις και μια εφεδρική....Θα δουλέψει και είμαι σίγουρος πως θα το κάνεις.Αν χρειαστείς βοήθεια μου λες.

----------


## des18

ΚΑΛΗ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ. Η καινούρια ηλεκτροβάνα τοποθετήθηκε και όλα οκ. Ανεβάζω μερικές φώτο(λίγο θολές?) απο την χαλασμένη ηλεκτροβάνα, μήπως μπορέσουμε και την κάνουμε να λειτουργήσει. Supermanboy ??
Φωτογραφία0385.jpgΦωτογραφία0386.jpgΦωτογραφία0387.jpg

----------


## Yannis S.

Αγαπητέ des18. 

Λέγομαι Γιάννης Στεριώτης και είμαι ένας από τους ιδιοκτήτες της εταιρείας BEV - ΑΦΟΙ ΣΤΕΡΙΩΤΗ. Όποια στιγμή θέλεις μπορείς να περάσεις από την εταιρεία μας στον Γέρακα, Παναχαϊκού 35 (Δευτέρα - Παρασκευή 08.00-15.00) για να σου επισκευάσουμε την ηλεκτροβάνα επί τόπου. Θα χρειαστούμε το μέγιστο 15 λεπτά και το κόστος είναι από δωρεάν έως μάξιμουμ 5 €.

----------

des18 (19-01-14)

----------


## des18

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για το ενδιαφέρον σου.Μένω εκτός Αθηνών,οπότε είναι λίγο δύσκολο να περάσω από την εταιρεία. Όταν κατεβω Αθήνα.  Σ'ευχαριστώ!!

----------


## Yannis S.

Παρακαλώ δεν κάνει τίποτα, μακάρι να είχα δει νωρίτερα το θέμα. 
Εφόσον δεν είσαι Αθήνα μπορείς να το στείλεις σε εμάς με ένα απλό ταχυδρομείο, για να μην δαπανάς χρήματα στα μεταφορικά, στο επισκευάζουμε και στο στέλνω πίσω με τον ίδιο τρόπο.
Κατά πάσα πιθανότητα πρέπει να έχει καεί το μοτεράκι του. Πρόσεξες καθόλου τον κορμό εάν έχει διαρροές από τον άξονα (το σημείο που κουμπώνει με την ηλεκτροβάνα)?

----------


## des18

Ο κορμός είναι εντάξει.Δεν έχει πουθενά διαρροή.Μάλλον είναι καμένο το μοτεράκι , από ότι μου είπε και ένας ηλεκτρονικός.

----------


## Yannis S.

Ναι κατά πάσα πιθανότητα όπως σου είπα και στην αρχή είναι το μοτεράκι. Όποτε θες περνάς ή το κάνουμε έτσι όπως σου έγραψα παραπάνω.
Να είσαι καλά και ότι θες εδώ είμαστε.

----------


## des18

Σ'ευχαριστώ και πάλι. Θα σου το στείλω με ταχυδρομείο

----------


## goosey

παιδια μια ερώτηση πριν ανοίξω τζάμπα θέμα, μπορούμε να συζητήσουμε εδώ υδραυλικές επισκευές στο σπίτι, ή έστω αν αυπάρχει κάποιο άλλο forum γι αυτά τα θέματα?

----------


## stefos1

> παιδια μια ερώτηση πριν ανοίξω τζάμπα θέμα, μπορούμε να συζητήσουμε εδώ υδραυλικές επισκευές στο σπίτι, ή έστω αν αυπάρχει κάποιο άλλο forum γι αυτά τα θέματα?


σωστα στη ενοτητα 

Υδραυλικά & Θέρμανση

----------

goosey (28-01-14)

----------

